# How to bring Nagios Webinterface alive

## Lore

Hi.

I think, i've configured nagios properly. But the webinterface gives me that error-message:

 *Quote:*   

> It appears as though you do not have permission to view information for any of the hosts you requested...
> 
> If you believe this is an error, check the HTTP server authentication requirements for accessing this CGI
> 
> and check the authorization options in your CGI configuration file.
> ...

 

I'm really a noob in configuring apache. So, what's to do?

----------

## jean-michel

did you get it working?

I've run into the same problem, dug through the gentoo forms, and am finding no enlightenment.  nagios with mysql starts up and runs just fine, but nothing is accessible via the GUI (except a couple of flat config files)

----------

## alterself.com

this is fixable...i have nagios 1.2 running on mysql. let me know if you still need assistance w/ this  :Smile: 

----------

## soth

I have followed all the directives about how to configure apache with nagios and still this same error. 

Would appreciate any help!

----------

## njcwotx

anybody find any answers?  I have same error, I used the https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262408-highlight-nagios.html How-to.  No problems in setup and double checked my usernames and config files.

----------

## pava_rulez

I've solved telling cgi.cfg not to require authentication...

----------

## njcwotx

I found that and got it to work, but thats more of a work around, I still would like to know where I screwed the user.  However, this change should at least point me in the right direction.

----------

## soth

Ooops forgot to reply this thread when we got it figured out. 

Thing that was missing in our case was a .htaccess in two places, not one. 

```

/usr/nagios/bin/.htaccess

/usr/nagios/sbin/.htaccess

```

My mistake was to have the .htaccess in /bin only

----------

## rafacouto

 *Lore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think, i've configured nagios properly. But the webinterface gives me that error-message:
> 
>  *Quote:*   It appears as though you do not have permission to view information for any of the hosts you requested...
> ...

 

If you are using HTTP authentication, put this lines in cgi.cfg with the 'admin' user you have created with htpasswd:

```

authorized_for_system_information=admin

authorized_for_system_commands=admin

authorized_for_configuration_information=admin

authorized_for_all_hosts=admin

authorized_for_all_host_commands=admin

authorized_for_all_services=admin

authorized_for_all_service_commands=admin

```

----------

